# Ohio ride?



## bentwoody66

I'm putting a feeler out to see if there is any interest in a monthly ride. I figure a different location each month or a central location. I live between Cincy and Dayton. Looking for input, we need something like this in SW Ohio again.


----------



## catfish

Should try to have a ride at Memory Lane next week in honor of Larry.


----------



## bentwoody66

I can't make it up.


----------



## catfish

bentwoody66 said:


> I can't make it up.




That's too bad.


----------



## bentwoody66

All work and no play make Ken a dull boy.


----------



## randallace

I would be up for a ride in the Columbus area


----------



## bentwoody66

Organize a nice place, I could see Columbus happening.


----------



## randallace

Ok - anyone else ?


----------



## cfry526

I'm close to Cincinnati but could do Columbus


----------



## cfry526

How about Loveland ?  Cool town with a nice bike trail and a couple nice cafes along the trail in town for an after ride sandwich and something cold to drink, or even Yellowsprings or Xenia.


----------



## TheFizzer

I'm Mark with The Rat Riders in Tampa Florida but we also have a chapter in Cincinnati Ohio & we use to do the monthly rides in Loveland in 2012, 2013 & 2014 but people got burned out on it.  I believe the cincy group is trying to get some rides to attend Fuel Coffee in Cincy.  Look us up on facebook under Rat Riders Bicycle Club


----------



## partsguy

Count me in!


----------



## Terry66

We did one at Eastwood Metropark a couple years back. Nice turnout. Eastwood has since put in paths throughout the park and the path runs out to the Airforce museum. Might be a central location for dayton, cbus and cincy.


----------



## cfry526

If I'm free when you have the rides or get togethers, I don't care a bit to drive a little while to attend a ride. There's not a lot going on close to me.


----------



## bentwoody66

I like the Air Force museum ride idea. Let's get some of these ideas rolling.


----------



## cfry526

How about maybe the first or second Saturday in June ?  The weather should be pretty nice by then.


----------



## bentwoody66

That would work out just fine.


----------



## partsguy

I like this idea! Where are we going to meet?


----------



## partsguy

Is this going to go anywhere?


----------



## bentwoody66

Yes, let's get agreement on Tentitive June date. We need to do this like Mark (rat rod bikes). I think a different location each month, 1st or 2nd weekend.


----------



## cfry526

That sounds good to me, I don't know a while lot about the Dayton are but I'll find it if you guys want to do a ride there.


----------



## Terry66

I'd do it at Eastwood Metropark. Two entrances. One to the lake and the other to the park. Take the park entrance and follow it till it dead ends in the parking lot. Plenty of space to hang around, bike paths for cruising and end it with a trip to the USAF museum. I can dig up the address if you want. I would work around the Indy Hoosier show on 6/13 though.


----------



## cfry526

That sounds good to me, I'll try to be there for the ride. A trip to the museum woukd be a cool trip. If you could get the address that woukd be great.


----------



## cfry526

Hey isn't there a club or something close to there that has an original Wright Brothers bicycle on display ?  That would be a pretty neat stop.


----------



## bentwoody66

O.K. let's shoot for June 6th at noon. Meet at the park entrance. Should be a great time. Let's have a roll call of people who will be trying to attend.


----------



## bentwoody66

If times are a problem let's work it out.


----------



## cfry526

I will make plans to attend as long as nothing serious comes up. I may try to get one of my buddies to come along and ride one of my bikes, should be a good time.


----------



## partsguy

I will be there! I will bring one of my Silver Jets. For a trip to the USAF Museum, an aviation-themed bike is a necessity!!


----------



## Terry66

Here is the address. 1385 Old Harshman Rd, Dayton, OH 45431

There are two entrances off Harshman…about 100yds from each other. One to the lake and the other to the park. Take the park entrance. You can google it and see what I am talking about.

After turning in, I would follow the road as far back into the park as you can and meet there. It opens up into a large parking lot with shelters, restrooms, etc. There is plenty of parking and room to ride around the park. The bike path leaves the park and runs right to the gates of the museum if you want to ride over there. I would say a mile maybe? There is a bit of downhill/incline heading to the museum, but not too bad. The museum is free and I think it is open till 5p?

I am pretty sure I can make it. It should be fun. Probably going to bring my ’52 Super Cruiser


----------



## cfry526

Thanks for the address it looks like about an hour and 40 minutes so I plan on being there. It sounds like it will be fun.


----------



## Terry66

partsguy said:


> I will be there! I will bring one of my Silver Jets. For a trip to the USAF Museum, an aviation-themed bike is a necessity!!




Thats a pretty cool idea. Maybe I'll ride my 1950 Western Flyer with the Jet graphics!


----------



## cfry526

Oh man that's a sweet ride.


----------



## bentwoody66

Looking forward to meeting some cabe members, should be a great time.


----------



## Terry66

cfry526 said:


> Oh man that's a sweet ride.




Thanks. Picked it up at Memory Lane a couple weeks ago. It was pretty rough when I got it. Swapped out the skiptooth drive train till I find a nicer set of wheels


----------



## bentwoody66

O.K. here is a tentative schedule for the rides
June 6- Air Force museum ride
July 11- Loveland Oh.
Aug. 1- Yellow Springs
Sept 5- Columbus, Xenia, or ?
Oct. 3- Waynesville
All locations aren't set in stone yet. Everything will be up for discussion. I want input on rides.


----------



## Terry66

Maybe post the rides over on Rat Rod Bikes too?


----------



## cfry526

That looks like a good schedule, I may not be able to make them all but I will be at as many as I can. Chillicothe also has a nice bike trail and park if we need another place to ride.


----------



## partsguy

This sounds FABULOUS!!

I will do my best to attend them all. Riding by myself gets REALLY old.


----------



## partsguy

*My baby...*

1965 Silver Jet, original paint and chrome. It was a lot of work. The seat is incorrect, I'll have the original correct seat ready for the ride!

Pics taken last spring:

































Taken last summer, this picture came about because the owner of the GTO was ecstatic to see an old chrome-framed cruiser still alive.


----------



## partsguy

My dad has come enjoy cycling again and I try to get keep active. I want to bring him along on this ride but I need to how long it is, in terms of mileage? I was thinking maybe 10 or 15? I'm just guessing. Does anyone know?


----------



## Oldnut

Terry66 said:


> We did one at Eastwood Metropark a couple years back. Nice turnout. Eastwood has since put in paths throughout the park and the path runs out to the Airforce museum. Might be a central location for dayton, cbus and cincy.




Eastwood will work for me


----------



## bentwoody66

See you there


----------



## npence

Terry66 said:


> Thats a pretty cool idea. Maybe I'll ride my 1950 Western Flyer with the Jet graphics!




Wow that bike cleaned up nice. Might try and make some of these rides sounds like fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

My dad wants to know what time we're meeting and how long the visit at the USAF Museum will be. I never saw a time to meet in this thread. I'm assuming we at 8:00 AM? He's trying coordinate this and his annual family reunion.


----------



## bentwoody66

12:00 noon


----------



## Terry66

Are you talking distance to the museum? If so, I'd say maybe 2-3 miles each way.


----------



## Terry66

npence said:


> Wow that bike cleaned up nice. Might try and make some of these rides sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Nate. Got some white WF grips and put a chain on it. Stuck a newer wheelset on it from a Good Vibrations Huffy. Rides nice. Probably going to end up selling it.


----------



## bentwoody66

Hope to see ya Nate


----------



## partsguy

I finally got my seat pan and undercarriage primed last night. Then I'll paint them either tonight or tomorrow. I also have my tail light battery tray primed (previously was bare).

I also got my new bike rack for my truck yesterday and I'm putting it through some tests with another bike, before I let my SJ on it.

Right on schedule!


----------



## 56 Vette

Looks like we might be able to make this ride! Girlfriend had a surgery by her collarbone yesterday, but pretty determined to make the ride. The girls are geeked up to bring the mini twinn, my son might be bringing his flightliner, and I'll be dragging along the 49 B6. So long as the week keeps going good, we'll be there! Joe


----------



## cfry526

The weather is looking good for Saturday and it looks like it's going to be a nice turnout for the ride. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## partsguy

I am too. My restored seat for my '65 looks fabulous. I can't wait rest my cheeks upon it


----------



## bentwoody66

Great, hope to see all this Saturday


----------



## partsguy

It's a shame we didn't get a space shuttle. Of all places, the USAF Museum deserved one. Preferably the Enterprise.











Oh, sorry...we're not there yet...


----------



## bentwoody66

2 days till the 1st ride. Hoping for a good turnout


----------



## partsguy

Less than 24 hours now!!


----------



## cfry526

Weather looks good so I hope it's a good turn out tomorrow. I'll see everyone there at noon


----------



## cfry526

11:50 and I can't find anyone else. I'm at the parking lot near the restrooms and pavilion


----------



## rustjunkie

Let's see some pictures!


----------



## cfry526

5 bikes so far. I'll post some pics in a bit


----------



## bentwoody66

Sick wife= no ride for me today. Sorry guys I'll make the next one.


----------



## cfry526




----------



## Oldnut

Where are you guys at no one to be found ha


----------



## cfry526

We just got to the museum. It's a short ride come on


----------



## cfry526

We will wait for you at the motorcycle parking


----------



## partsguy

Nice weather! We'll wait on you oldnut. Chris and I are main gate, next to a large propeller.


----------



## bentwoody66

I really wish I was with you guys. I'll keep everyone posted on the next ride. Once again sorry for the no show.


----------



## cfry526

Take care of business at home. Next month is another ride.


----------



## bentwoody66

Wanted to get input from everyone for next month?


----------



## cfry526

I'll be there next month and I think the ones that are here will show up.


----------



## bentwoody66

Great, enjoy the museum guys and gals


----------



## bentwoody66

Get a pic of a B-25 and a P-38 for Joe Buffardi if they have them there, thanks in advance


----------



## cfry526

Here ya go.


----------



## bentwoody66

Thanks for the pictures. Hey Joe.........


----------



## partsguy

Having lunch. Good onion rings!


----------



## bentwoody66

You guys are making me jealous, how about a group shot


----------



## cfry526

Group picture


----------



## partsguy

Don't I look photogenic? Lol


----------



## 56 Vette

Great time today!!! The kids had a ball, and so did we! Nice meeting you Chris and Steve, hope to see you guys and meet some others at one of the next rides. Joe


----------



## 56 Vette

A few more pics.


----------



## cfry526

Today was a blast, great way to relax a bit. It was fun meeting everyone, I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## partsguy

cfry526 said:


> Today was a blast, great way to relax a bit. It was fun meeting everyone, I'm looking forward to the next one.




For the first time in a month I felt content AND relaxed!!!


----------



## partsguy

As for the future rides, I really think Carillon Park is a destination that we must work in here somehow. They have lots of historical Dayton-area buildings and artifacts. They even have the original Wright Cycle bike shop and a museum building showcasing many Ohio-made bikes, including a Radio Bike! They have trains, small scale ride-on trains, antique cars, a nice restaurant and ice cream parlor on site, etc.


----------



## bentwoody66

Sounds good to me.


----------



## cfry526

I'm in just let me know when.  I also think we need to ride to Youngs Dairy when we ride up in Yellowsprings.  LOL. That was a pretty good suggestion partsguy.


----------



## bentwoody66

Youngs will be our meeting point on the Yellow Springs ride. I figure meet there and ride into town. There should be a gigantic sunflower patch on the way to town.


----------



## bentwoody66

Or vice versa.


----------



## bentwoody66

How about Carillon on Sept. 5 ride? Is that cool with everyone?


----------



## cfry526

That sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## partsguy

That's a big 10-4!


----------



## bentwoody66

Just a reminder, next ride is Loveland on July 11th


----------



## cfry526

Any ideas where we are going to meet up? I'm going to try to be there if I can work it out.


----------



## bentwoody66

Right down town. I'll get an address for you.


----------



## partsguy

Get me an address too, buddy.

Thanks!


----------



## cfry526

Ok that will be good. I've only been there once on the bike trail and it seemed like a nice place. I hope the weather is good.


----------



## bentwoody66

We will meet at the parking lot in front of Bob Roncker's running spot in Loveland


----------



## bentwoody66

127 W. Loveland Ave. Loveland Ohio. Hope to see all this ride.


----------



## bentwoody66

If anyone has parts they want to sell at any of these rides we can try impromptu swaps out of our vehicles. People with wants or needs can wheel and deal.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I remember when the Coaster ride was about that small, keep going and it will grow!
next time more photos!!!

the first Cyclone Coaster ride I went on. 03 2008


----------



## bentwoody66

I'm hoping it gets big too Scott. Kinda hoping we can get some local merchants involved somewhere in the future too.


----------



## 56 Vette

Hoping to make this one, as Aug 1st out because of a wedding. Ohio has a bike rich history, and I am all about participating!! Had a blast at the Dayton ride, looking forward to keeping this going!! Joe


----------



## bentwoody66

Me too Joe, sorry I missed the 1st kick-off event. I've caught a little flack from some friends for being the planner and missing the 1st ride LOL. I plan on making the rest. We are all going to be planning coordinators for this.


----------



## 56 Vette

bentwoody66 said:


> Me too Joe, sorry I missed the 1st kick-off event. I've caught a little flack from some friends for being the planner and missing the 1st ride LOL. I plan on making the rest. We are all going to be planning coordinators for this.




Stuff happens sometimes, I'm sure we will all have to miss one or two. Hopefully we can grow this Ohio ride, and maybe even come up with a name! Glad to have this to look forward too! Joe


----------



## cfry526

I think I've got my daughter talked into riding on this one with us lol I'm sure she will enjoy it. I'm sure the word will get out about the ride and we will start seeing lots of people showing up.


----------



## SimpleMan

bentwoody66 said:


> If anyone has parts they want to sell at any of these rides we can try impromptu swaps out of our vehicles. People with wants or needs can wheel and deal.




What time is this going to be? I may try to make it but I have an audio swap meet to do in the morning.


----------



## bentwoody66

12 noon Jeff, all the rides will be at noon. Hope to see you there.


----------



## bentwoody66

In October the ride is scheduled for the 3rd. Would anyone object to re-schedule for the 10th to go with the Ohio sauerkraut festival? Give me your input. I may be able to set up a nice display sight in front of my brother-in-law shop.


----------



## cfry526

That sounds like a great idea. I'm all for it.


----------



## bentwoody66

Just a heads up for anyone interested the Ohio Challenge balloon and skydive festival is happening this weekend too. It's in Middletown not far from Loveland.


----------



## bentwoody66

Ride number 2 coming up this weekend. Our meeting spot address is in an earlier post. Hope to see a good crowd this weekend.


----------



## partsguy

They say the weather will be great Saturday!


----------



## 56 Vette

Got the girlfriends suburban dialed in, the 41 Flying Ace will be ready for its first "real" ride other than up and down road after its who knows how many year nap. Unfortunately the kids will miss this one, but we still plan on being there. Looking forward to meeting some more new faces, and keeping the Ohio ride going! See ya tomorrow! Joe


----------



## cfry526

Guys I hate to say it but I'm not going to make it tomorrow. I was really looking forward to being there but I just can't swing it. I hope you all have a great ride, be sure and post lots of pictures.


----------



## bentwoody66

Sorry to hear that, next time maybe. On a side note if anyone has a removable front chainguard mount I need one. If you have one bring it to the ride, thanks in advance.


----------



## 56 Vette

Sorry to hear you can't make it Chris, hope to see you again on one of the next ones! Don't believe I have any chain guard mounts, pretty light on parts, especially any parts that someone might want! Lol. Just out of curiosity, how long of a ride is tomorrow going be? From Loveland to another town, or just a section of a trail? Joe


----------



## bentwoody66

However far everyone wants to ride. I personally like to take longer rides. I'll leave it up to the group to decide that.


----------



## 56 Vette

I'm gonna bring a few things with me today, phantom red chubby grips, phantom crank and big boy sprocket, a few stingray tires, some are slicks. If anyone has some rocket or torpedo grips they might want do some trading on, bring em out to the ride! Looks like a great day for a ride!! See ya all there! Joe


----------



## partsguy

I am questioning whether or not I'll make this ride. I have a lot of stuff to do, including a ton and a half of studying.


----------



## bentwoody66

Hope you can.....if not hopefully you can make the next one in Yellow Springs


----------



## partsguy

bentwoody66 said:


> Hope you can.....if not hopefully you can make the next one in Yellow Springs




I am quite behind in my reading so I think the only ride I am going to take is a cruise downtown to my library. LOL!


----------



## partsguy

I hate missing this one. Sorry!


----------



## 56 Vette

Beautiful day in Loveland! Wish more could be here, gonna go hit the trail! Have a great day all Joe


----------



## cfry526

It's a great day to be out riding, I'm just sorry to have missed it. I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## partsguy

I would have taken this, if I had gone this morning. Too bad, there would have been two Firestones!


----------



## cfry526

What a great place to ride.


----------



## 56 Vette

Loveland is a really neat place to ride! We had a ball today, put a little over 10 miles on the Flying Ace and it rode awesome! No one had problems, weather was great and the Summer Shandy at the R







ailway bar was ice cold and excellent!! Nice to meet you today Ken, can't wait til this Ohio ride really takes off! There are some very nice trails in this state I never really knew existed, glad to share them with other vintage bike nuts! Hope to see you all soon! Joe


----------



## bentwoody66

Had a blast today Joe, good to meet you. Hoping to drum up some more riders....it will come in time. It can only get better from here on out.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Would it be ok to bring a 1970 bike for the ride,not trusting any of my older ones  yet.


----------



## 56 Vette

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Would it be ok to bring a 1970 bike for the ride,not trusting any of my older ones  yet.




My vote is you can bring any bike you want! Its more about meeting people, sharing stories, seeing these awesome trails around the state, and talking about old bikes! Bring any bike out! Joe


----------



## partsguy

As long as it's not made by PacifiCrap it's all fair game!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

ok very good,will be at the next one.


----------



## bentwoody66

Just checked up on the ride this weekend. Youngs Jersey Dairy is hosting an antique truck show on Saturday, the same day as the ride. If anyone wants to start earlier than noon let me know. Should be a great time. Hope to see a bigger crowd this month. The ride this month is Youngs Dairy to Yellow Springs and back.


----------



## 56 Vette

Not gonna be able to make this one, got a wedding we are going to, but have an awesome ride and make sure to take lots of pics, sounds like its gonna be a great weekend! Will catch you guys on the next one! Joe


----------



## partsguy

Sounds like a great opportunity for a mini-swap meet! I have tons of old car catalogs and framed ads I'd love to unload for CHEAP!! I also have a set of vintage Ford truck wheel covers and a set of Torino/Montego wheel covers as a few Ranchero parts!

Also, what day is it again? August 1? 8? If it's this weekend, I suggest we keep the noon time. Otherwise, I won't be able to go. There is an Eagle Scout project I said I would help with in the morning and it is for a boy that I mentored, I'm proud to see him go this far.


----------



## bentwoody66

This weekend Aug. 1st. 12 noon at Youngs dairy. Be there or be square.


----------



## partsguy

partsguy said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity for a mini-swap meet! I have tons of old car catalogs and framed ads I'd love to unload for CHEAP!! I also have a set of vintage Ford truck wheel covers and a set of Torino/Montego wheel covers as a few Ranchero parts!
> 
> Also, what day is it again? August 1? 8? If it's this weekend, I suggest we keep the noon time. Otherwise, I won't be able to go. There is an Eagle Scout project I said I would help with in the morning and it is for a boy that I mentored, I'm proud to see him go this far.





I'm going to try to make it, and since Young's Dairy was my idea (if I recall)....I will be a square if I don't show up! I'm going to try and do both things if I can. How long will the ride be?


----------



## bentwoody66

I'll leave that up to everyone, the Loveland ride was about 10 miles


----------



## bentwoody66

Just got the tune-up done on the 36. Ready to ride. Hope we have a good turnout today, should be fun.


----------



## partsguy

Not sure I can make this one, guys. I sure wish I was there but Eagle Projects come first.


----------



## bentwoody66

Is there anyone else here at Youngs?


----------



## bentwoody66

Post delete


----------



## bentwoody66

Big no-show, guess it wasn't meant to be. Took some pictures of the truck show though.







More to come!


----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## partsguy

Nice pics, Ken!

Since it seems like this date just wouldn't work out, do we want to re-schedule?


----------



## bentwoody66

They have this truck show the 1st Saturday of August every year. We will try again next year.


----------



## partsguy

The Eagle Scout project was a success and we got most of it done. I went to a car, truck, and bike show yesterday and I didn't place but I did come home with a door prize and referred a newbie to this site and RRB. I was the only entrant with anything two-wheeled. A nice chopper came in late in the day but it was too late for him to register.


----------



## partsguy

The September ride isn't on the 5th is it? There's a local bike show that day and I'll be out of town.


----------



## bentwoody66

It was going to be but........ I want to Reschedule to coincide with the concourse weekend. Anyone with me on this?


----------



## bobsbikes

i would be in if its close to cinc. or dayton im in middletown


----------



## bobsbikes

*ride*

i would be in if its close to middletown
like around cinc. or dayton area.


----------



## partsguy

bentwoody66 said:


> It was going to be but........ I want to Reschedule to coincide with the concourse weekend. Anyone with me on this?




BRAVO!! I agree!


----------



## bentwoody66

Next Ohio ride will coincide with the concourse at Carillon park in Dayton on Sept 20th if anyone is interested. Let's say 12:00 noon. Any ideas of where to meet will be appreciated as I have never been there.


----------



## partsguy

My dad and brother are on board for this ride. I'll loan them two of my bikes.


----------



## Terry66

The bike path is across the street from Carillon Park. Carillon has bike racks outside. If you ride towards Dayton, the trail is out and you'll have to do some city riding. I would ride away from town. A couple little inclines, but a nice ride along the river.


----------



## bentwoody66

Sounds good


----------



## bobsbikes

more info on sep.ride i will be interested


----------



## bobsbikes

all cleaned up and ready for the ride check um out


----------



## bentwoody66

Nice nice nice


----------



## partsguy

Can't wait for next weekend! Good weather, nice cars, cool bikes, and ice cream in the park


----------



## partsguy

can we get a headcount for how many are coming this weekend and where we meet on the trail?


----------



## bentwoody66

Terry66 said:


> The bike path is across the street from Carillon Park. Carillon has bike racks outside. If you ride towards Dayton, the trail is out and you'll have to do some city riding. I would ride away from town. A couple little inclines, but a nice ride along the river.



O.K.  let's shoot for 11:00 meet time, ride at noon. That's gives everyone some time hopefully. I guess like Terry says, meet at the bike trail across from Carillon park. Hope to see a bigger crowd this month.


----------



## partsguy

Okay! Sounds good!


----------



## bentwoody66

I'm parked by the Bell tower on the side by the U.D.entrance waiting.


----------



## bentwoody66

Today's festivities, 3 participants


----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## bentwoody66




----------



## partsguy

Great time was had by all of us! Thank you, Ken for putting this on!


----------



## bentwoody66

Back at ya, hope your lunch was as good as it sounded. Hopefully see you next month.


----------



## partsguy

So, I stepped outside this morning and froze my arse off. Winter is officially here.


----------

